# Q's Raw Food Explorations: Lamb Breast Riblets



## Quossum (Jul 6, 2011)

This week's featured food is…

LAMB BREAST RIBLETS!

Cost: $$$
Palatability: Corgis: YEAH! IG: Good stuff! Borzoi: Meh.
Concerns: Fatty










Lamb breast riblets are a little on the expensive side; I paid $3 / lb. The pieces are good sized, with a decent proportion of meat to rather soft bone, and lots of fatty lamb fat—yum! This is human grade meat: I found recipes for them indicating that braising is the way to go, as well as this whimsical illustration of cuts of meat floating around a lamb's silhouette. Aw! 










Much less chilling than this picture I came across of the freshly butchered lamb with its skinless head leering at me from the middle of the screen.










_(Hmm…note to self, see if I can get hold of a lamb head for a future installment.)_

All four dogs gladly grabbed their pieces and started in on them. This meat was substantial enough that the Corgis took a couple of minutes to eat theirs, and Pixie had to work on hers for several minutes. I like it when the dogs get an eating workout!



















Flame, after her initial enthusiasm, carried her riblet into the yard, gnawed for a while, and then just stared at it. Eventually I had to take it away and give her something else for supper. She's older and a very picky eater, so there's no telling what she didn’t like about this particular cut. Probably the lack of mint jelly.

The Borzoi's rejection notwithstanding, overall I think this pricey meat is a good cut for occasional use. It is rich with fat but caused my experienced dogs no intestinal upsets at all, and it's not messy, so could have been fed inside with no problem. There are many other cuts of lamb that I intend to explore!

Whimsical lamb cuts came from this website. 

Lamb head picture associated with this website. Apparently a lamb can feed 25 people!

--Q


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i bought a whole lamb.....don't know if it was the lamb or the owner of the lamb, but i found it to be very fatty....i'm going to try it again....and this time, ordered a lean lamb...so we'll see.

these are butcher paper wrapped...very butcher like....but it seemed like i opened a few packages of more meat than fat and a lot of packages that were more fat than meat. 

my dogs love lamb, even the old corgi mix girl.....and i save the fat for leaner meals, like rabbit.

i wasn't, however, lucky enough to get a head. i think that would be the coolest thing to throw into the back yard.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed mine lamb ribs often. You are right, they are kind of fatty. I never thought about it, but...maybe I should cut some of that fat off. I'll tell ya one thing. My poodles don't need to gain an OUNCE.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I feed mine lamb ribs often. You are right, they are kind of fatty. I never thought about it, but...maybe I should cut some of that fat off. I'll tell ya one thing. My poodles don't need to gain an OUNCE.


both of my dogs have been put on a diet. their exercise didn't match the amount they were eating.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I feed lamb riblets often, and Louis loves them. I saw a whole, skinned lamb with the head and eyeball staring at me like in your picture as it hung in a window of a butcher shop in some mountain village near Delphi, Greece. This was before I had a dog...if I saw that hanging in a window now, I would probably be inquiring about it :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I feed lamb riblets often, and Louis loves them. I saw a whole, skinned lamb with the head and eyeball staring at me like in your picture as it hung in a window of a butcher shop in some mountain village near Delphi, Greece. This was before I had a dog...if I saw that hanging in a window now, I would probably be inquiring about it :wink:


definitely.....LOL...the lamb we get is packaged in butcher paper....

but the goat is cut six ways...still no head, tho...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> definitely.....LOL...the lamb we get is packaged in butcher paper....
> 
> but the goat is cut six ways...still no head, tho...


You can get that lamb head, all you have to do is ask for it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You can get that lamb head, all you have to do is ask for it!


did not know that. will write to debbie. i'm not even sure i'm getting a lamb...i was number 8 on the list.

but wait. do i just throw it into the back yard and let them at it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The first lamb that I got, I didn't want the head but did want the tripe. So, I made the trek south to help pick up heads and tripe. One person, Hugh took most of the heads for his Great Pyr. they just throw them in the field for them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i remember that.....

the person who is bringing me my lamb...i'll have to ask her if she'll pick up a head LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The heads have to be picked up the day they butcher!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm not even sure i'm getting a lamb, so for sure, i guess i'm not getting a head. shucks.

my dogs will survive without a head LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They will ask when they do the butchering if your getting a lamb if you want a head....


----------

